# Help needed exercising my horses...



## MissGee (10 July 2013)

I really need some help keeping my 4 competition horses fit, kind of on a part loan basis but someone who is happy to jump on any of them. 

My problem is I'm having a nightmare with time wasters.... I know I'm obviously biased becuase I think my horses are amazing  but to be honest I feel it's quite a good opportunity for someone to ride some top quality horses and have the chance to get out and about on the circuit (we jump affiliated). 

Am I just old... but I would have jumped at this sort of opportunity when I was younger...


----------



## gembear (10 July 2013)

MissGee said:



			I really need some help keeping my 4 competition horses fit, kind of on a part loan basis but someone who is happy to jump on any of them. 

My problem is I'm having a nightmare with time wasters.... I know I'm obviously biased becuase I think my horses are amazing  but to be honest I feel it's quite a good opportunity for someone to ride some top quality horses and have the chance to get out and about on the circuit (we jump affiliated). 

Am I just old... but I would have jumped at this sort of opportunity when I was younger... 

Click to expand...

i feel your pain.
i'm trying to find a part loan at the moment, but from the other side. owners keep cancelling with me at the last minute or don't respond with an address or time after we've agreed on a day.

i don't understand it :S
i don't live where you are though, otherwise i'd snap up your offer


----------



## Velvet1988 (12 July 2013)

I used to suffer the same problem! Where abouts are you based?


----------



## petsywetsy (12 July 2013)

Same problem here.  Gorgeous, well-schooled,successful Connie for dressage and showing....but no rider.

Near Slough and plenty of horsey people in the area, but can't find anyone.  Amazing....when I was young, I would have been over the moon at such a great opportunity.


----------



## CalllyH (13 July 2013)

I wouldn't be at competing level but if your south notts I might be able to help some how, im looking for something near me say two nights a week.


----------



## mulledwhine (14 July 2013)

Where are you based?


----------



## SuperH (14 July 2013)

I can sympathise.  

I've been searching since Feb for someone to ride my Ds with me, with chance to do local shows, fun rides etc so not as high a level as you are giving the opportunity to do but still I would have thought there would be loads of people wanting to do some riding.

I've had a right load of numpties.  People turning up in sandals or ugg boots, ones who have only ever ridden in a school, ones that you speak to for days and then they suddenly decide I'm too far away despite location being listed on the advert, not to mention all the ones that arrange to come and never turn up.


----------



## PaddyMonty (17 July 2013)

MissGee said:



			Am I just old... but I would have jumped at this sort of opportunity when I was younger... 

Click to expand...

Doubt it, I'm probably older than you and just started looking again for just what you are offering.
Now retired from competing and spend a lot of my free time sailing but want to find someone who needs help exercising or schooling horses perhaps a couple of times per week. I did try to stop riding but OH and daughter keep draging me down the yard to teach/help them so still have to be around horses.  If I have to be around them then I'd like to ride as well.  OH and daughters horses are both too small for me hence the search.
Placed a couple of adverts but not had any interest yet.


----------



## MissGee (17 July 2013)

I'm in Notts, NG16 

It's just a nightmare, got a couple of adverts out there but people either can't ride or they want me to pay them... I mean, back in my day  you had to pay for the privilage of riding someone elses horse....

Then the other day I found a wanted advert, a young girl who drives looking for a horse to part loan or just generally help exercise more than one.  Well I thought that sounded perfect and contacted her to be met with a reply of "can I think about it as not sure if I have time now it's summer...""  WTF?!   Why post a "wanted" advert only 6 days before if you don't have the time..!!  

Seriously frustrated.com!!


----------



## CalllyH (17 July 2013)

Ahh sadly north notts is too far away

I have the opposite problem, people advertise horses and they definatley are not what they advertise them as! Normally part share turns into everyday when a full time groom who will pay or the privilege would be more accurate!


----------



## MissGee (18 July 2013)

Ah that's a shame :-( 

I'm certainly not looking for an unpaid groom... just someone that will come a couple of times a week and come for a nice hack out ;-)


----------



## CalllyH (18 July 2013)

Pm me exactly where you are, if you want a haking buddy once a week that's doable


----------



## Charlie nice (17 August 2013)

Hi I'm interested in your ad  could you text me please! 07427531411


----------



## Charlie nice (17 August 2013)

Could you text me too please  07427531411


----------



## MissGee (20 August 2013)

Thanks for all your advice, help and support!  

Luckily, thanks to this thread, I have now found a super duper lovely person to help me out   

you know who you are


----------



## MissGee (25 August 2013)

Seems I spoke too soon


----------



## RFido (7 September 2013)

MissGee said:



			Seems I spoke too soon   

Click to expand...

Really surprised you can't find someone to help you out in our area! (Im also from NG16). There are lots of horsey people around! Unfortunately though, I experienced the same kinda problems when I waslooking for someone to ride my little Welsh lad, and then when I put him out on loan to someone (because it was too far for them to travel a few days a week - about 4 miles, really?!?) he came back amaciated and with worms 
It's such a shame I didnt see your advert earlier, I just bought myself a big 16.1HH boy. My younger cousin who has been riding my little Welsh is now looking for something to ride, but she is only 11 and used to a little 12HH Welsh, so doubt she will be much help to you  
Such a shame we are looking for something, and so close to one another, but can't help each other out! I think they call it 'Sods Law'? x


----------



## ilvpippa (7 September 2013)

I'm near Loughborough & potentially for the right capable person looking for someone to share my mare... Chance to compete too  pm me for more details


----------



## Tallen (4 October 2013)

Hi did you end up finding anyone. I'm in NG25 would love to help but not sure how far away you are.


----------



## Natalia Cieslar (28 September 2014)

Hello. I am interested. I have over 10 years experience.


----------



## Natalia Cieslar (28 September 2014)

Hello. Did you find anyone to ride your horse? If not I am interested. Where about is your horse? I live in Beeston.


----------



## case895 (28 September 2014)

I am near you (Ripley) and have friends helping keep my two lads fit at the moment as I am off for several weeks with spinal fractures. They are getting ridden more at the moment than I manage when I am fit!


----------



## SusieT (28 September 2014)

depends- you see you are actually looking for someone to conform to your desires and probably do more work/time than a an average sharer so not sure why you think you shouldn't pay for this?


----------



## Jkh85 (29 September 2014)

I don't know where to start... Can anyone help... Im also looking for someone to help exercise my 13.2 chunky gypsy cob. He was broken a couple of years ago, but I've not had chance to continue his training! I'm a single mummy, who works! I have another horse and a Shetland pony, but they are happily taking life easy now. However the cob needs working! I'm too attached to get rid of him and hope to have more time in future to ride more myself, but just need someone temporarily to help a little. Where do I start?! I'm in Melton Mowbray area. Anyone know of anyone?! Thank you. Sorry to post on your page! X


----------



## MissGee (3 October 2014)

SusieT said:



			depends- you see you are actually looking for someone to conform to your desires and probably do more work/time than a an average sharer so not sure why you think you shouldn't pay for this?
		
Click to expand...

I'm a little confused by this... I wasn't asking anyone to come and "work". I was offering free riding..?!


----------



## SusieT (3 October 2014)

yes but you want them to do this free riding when it suits you by the sounds of your first post?


----------



## MissGee (3 October 2014)

It's kinda irrelevant now as this post is so old... But no actually I just wanted someone to come and help exercise, no strings...  Like I said in my first post, I'd have jumped at the chance when I was younger. ;-)


----------



## Tiffany (3 October 2014)

MissGee said:



			It's kinda irrelevant now as this post is so old... But no actually I just wanted someone to come and help exercise, no strings...  Like I said in my first post, I'd have jumped at the chance when I was younger. ;-)
		
Click to expand...

I'd jump at the chance if I was anywhere near you


----------



## Alishaprice (27 May 2015)

Where abouts are you based


----------



## MissGee (9 September 2015)

Bump, still need someone!


----------



## EQUIDAE (12 September 2015)

l'm having the same issue - l would have killed for the opportunity before l had horses. All l need is someone to hack with - l school the horses myself, my instructor schools my youngster, l just want someone to hack my mare a couple of times a week so l can take my youngster out with another horse. ln return it would be unlimited riding all other times and the opportunity to compete if they wanted. l only seem to have had dreamers interested


----------



## PaddyMonty (14 September 2015)

EQUIDAE said:



			All l need is someone to hack with(
		
Click to expand...

Where are you based?


----------



## TGM (14 September 2015)

Have you tried contacting your local Pony Club branch or centre.  The DC may know of a competent older teenager who is horseless for some reason who might be interested in riding for you.


----------



## lacksimpulsion2 (5 November 2015)

I am also looking for someone to help me with exercising/hacking, NG14 area as there's just not enough hours in the day! If anyone's interested please get in touch.


----------



## Alexandra. (10 December 2015)

Hi, I'm a student at nottingham uni so would be available to help but unfortunately only during term time as I can only stay in the accommodation over this time. I would also need to be able to reach you via public transport (get off a bus then walk a bit sort of thing). I know this is obviously a very long shot but thought it worth a try! Thanks


----------



## Wimbles (11 December 2015)

I also have horses in Smalley that need something doing with them if anyone fancies it?  Would need to be confident experienced


----------



## Natalia Cieslar (10 September 2016)

Hi. I was just wondering if you still looking for anyone to exercise your horses. If you do please email me on nataliacieslar@yahoo.co.uk, thank you.


----------



## MissGee (15 September 2016)

I've emailed you Natalia ;-)


----------



## Natalia Cieslar (31 October 2016)

Hi. Sorry for the late reply but I didn't think you would message me back as the post is so old. I've send you an email back. Thank you


----------



## viceversa (5 January 2017)

Hi, do you still have any riding available? My horse is currently injured so I'm looking for some riding, willing to help with chores! I'll try and pm you also in case you don't see this. Thanks, Lauren.


----------



## MissGee (6 January 2017)

viceversa said:



			Hi, do you still have any riding available? My horse is currently injured so I'm looking for some riding, willing to help with chores! I'll try and pm you also in case you don't see this. Thanks, Lauren.
		
Click to expand...






Replied to your pm ;-)


----------



## gracie1 (13 February 2017)

MissGee said:



			I really need some help keeping my 4 competition horses fit, kind of on a part loan basis but someone who is happy to jump on any of them. 

My problem is I'm having a nightmare with time wasters.... I know I'm obviously biased becuase I think my horses are amazing  but to be honest I feel it's quite a good opportunity for someone to ride some top quality horses and have the chance to get out and about on the circuit (we jump affiliated). 

Am I just old... but I would have jumped at this sort of opportunity when I was younger... 

Click to expand...

I know this post is super old but if anyone has any horses they need a little extra help with relatively close to Sherwood, I'd be super grateful to help out!


----------



## Charley:) (17 February 2021)

MissGee said:



			I'm in Notts, NG16

It's just a nightmare, got a couple of adverts out there but people either can't ride or they want me to pay them... I mean, back in my day  you had to pay for the privilage of riding someone elses horse....

Then the other day I found a wanted advert, a young girl who drives looking for a horse to part loan or just generally help exercise more than one.  Well I thought that sounded perfect and contacted her to be met with a reply of "can I think about it as not sure if I have time now it's summer...""  WTF?!   Why post a "wanted" advert only 6 days before if you don't have the time..!! 

Seriously frustrated.com!! 

Click to expand...

Hello i know this isn’t really an advertising place but I live in NG15 in notts and I’m nearly 14 I understand if I’m to young but I would love to help you out  for free and if it’s something you are willing to look into I’d be more than happy but I have to also take school into consideration


----------



## Pinkvboots (18 February 2021)

Charley:) said:



			Hello i know this isn’t really an advertising place but I live in NG15 in notts and I’m nearly 14 I understand if I’m to young but I would love to help you out  for free and if it’s something you are willing to look into I’d be more than happy but I have to also take school into consideration
		
Click to expand...

You would be better off starting a new thread this one was last replied to in 2017.


----------



## MissGee (5 March 2021)

Charley:) said:



			Hello i know this isn’t really an advertising place but I live in NG15 in notts and I’m nearly 14 I understand if I’m to young but I would love to help you out  for free and if it’s something you are willing to look into I’d be more than happy but I have to also take school into consideration
		
Click to expand...

Hi Charley, thanks for your reply - things have changed a lot for us since I posted this!  So sorry we are no longer looking for someone to help, but I'm sure if you pop a post on Facebook someone will gladly take up your offer of help


----------

